# Policia Kennel



## denali90 (Apr 10, 2007)

Can anyone tell me a little about Policia Kennel? My dog's Grandpa is Faro Policia and her Mother is his daughter. I am just interested more in the bloodlines and such if anyone has some interesting information.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Maybe post her pedigree link here?


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes post the pedigree and I will be able to tell you more since we have a faro daughter and grandson here from him


----------



## denali90 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello, 

Sorry about my lack of knowledge, I will try to figure this out in the mean time, but how/where would I go to get that pedigree link?


----------



## denali90 (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't have the link yet but I have this information:

Reg No.: DN05366401 
Name: I Denali Vom Kanas 
Sex: Female 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Variety: 
Color: Sable 

Markings: 
Birth Date: 07/02/2003 
Sire: Wildsteigi Nick - DN03800101 
Dam: Quitta Policia - DN03486701 
Breeder(s): Kana Biddle


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

The Policia Kennel came about after the separation of Czechoslovakia to the Czech Rep and the Slovak Rep. When they were one, it was known as the zPs and when the split happened zPs stayed with the Czech Rep. and Policia is the Slovak. How the dogs got divided, I don't know, but this is how Policia came about. I would think that the breeder would have this knowledge having dogs from this kennel.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is a link to her sires pedigree:

Nick 


Here is a link to her dams pedigree:

Quitta Policia


----------



## darylehret (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe Connie got it right, and sometimes you will see "Policia-Slovakia" in the full spelling of the registered name, in the example of the dam of one of my current females,  Zutta Policia-Slovakia. At one time I had a nice dog (a natural for detection work) from Železničná polícia lines, which was "railroad police" in Bratislava, Slovak Republic.


----------

